# Short Letters



## Touch em all (Dec 2, 2009)

Short Letters: 

Dear Ugly People,
You're welcome.
Sincerely, Alcohol

Dear White People,
Don't you just hate immigrants?
Sincerely, Native Americans

Dear iPhone,
Please stop spell checking all of my rude words into nice words. You piece of shut.
Sincerely, Every iPhone User 

Dear Trash,
At least you get picked up...
Sincerely, The Girls of Jersey Shore

Dear Noah,
We could have sworn you said the ark wasn't leaving till 5.
Sincerely, Unicorns

Dear Yahoo,
I've never heard anyone say, "I don't know, let's Yahoo! it..." just saying...
Sincerely, Google

Dear America,
You produced Miley Cyrus. Bieber is your punishment.
Sincerely, Canada

Dear Saturn,
I liked it, so I put a ring on it.
Sincerely, God

Dear jf;ldsfa/kvsmmklnn,
Please lknvfdmv.xvn.
Sincerely, Stevie Wonder

Dear Skin-Colored Band Aids,
Please make one for every skin color.
Sincerely, Black people

Dear Scissors,
I feel your pain... no one wants to run with me either.
Sincerely, Sarah Palin

Dear Batman,
What was your power again?
Sincerely, Superman

Dear Customers,
Yes, we ARE making fun of you in Vietnamese.
Sincerely, Nail Salon Ladies


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That is some good shut there....


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Touch em all said:


> Dear Batman,
> What was your power again?
> Sincerely, Superman


Being rich and getting hot women while fighting super-villans that are actually wicked unlike Lex Luther. How is it that with all those super powers you've got, you can still just barely talk to Lois Lane? :roll: So if you want to step off your high horse and lose your black and white thinking, maybe I could show you around the mansion, farm boy. o-||

~Regards, dudahdudahdudahdudah Batman!

Sorry things get a little goofy in my head when I've been up all night! xD


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Short letters - -_O- - good stuff!

REPETERS little bit longer letter - -BaHa!- Zing!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Touch em all said:


> Short Letters:
> 
> Dear Noah,
> We could have sworn you said the ark wasn't leaving till 5.
> ...


Those were my favorites!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Dear Boone and Crockett Club, 
I drew an Antelope Island tag and I cannot make out going phone calls because Mossback Outdoors is on the horn 24/7... Please prepare my all time plaque immediately. 

Sincerly, Lotto winner. 

Just sayin......


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> Dear Boone and Crockett Club,
> I drew an Antelope Island tag and I cannot make out going phone calls because Mossback Outdoors is on the horn 24/7... Please prepare my all time plaque immediately.
> 
> Sincerly, Lotto winner.
> ...


Doyle doesnt do that! Everyone gets a fair chance when he is involved. Silly Nambester :lol: (why isnt there a sarcasm smilie?)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear friend with the last name Holmes,

If you don't name your kid Sherlock I'm naming it for you.

Sincerely, don't waste this opportunity!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

REPETER said:


> Touch em all said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Batman,
> ...


Now that was funny!  o-||


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

These are great!


----------

